# change windows xp startup music?



## abhineet (May 11, 2006)

how can i change my win xp startup music?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 11, 2006)

yes!

In *Control Panel -> Sounds and Audio Devices -> Sounds tab*

Change *Start Windows* sound with ur desired one!


----------



## hermit (May 12, 2006)

What they all said is perfectly correct dont forget to change music/audio to *wave *formate else they will not be played .


----------



## rbhuvaneshbabu (May 13, 2006)

Hello Friend, Do the Following

1.Start->Control Panel->Sounds and Audio Devices->Sounds (Tab)

Then you will be getting a Sounds Popup Menu where you can change the Sounds in the Windows Startup and Shutdown music and all available options.

With Regards,
R.Bhuvaneshbabu
09894433127
rbhuvaneshbabu@yahoo.com


----------

